# The world lost a good man



## barry richardson (Aug 20, 2014)

My father passed away yesterday at 84 years old. He had been in bad shape for the last couple of years, due to strokes that took his mind, and diminished him physically, so in that regard, it is a blessing that he has went to his rest. 
He raised 7 kids (with my mother of course, a hero in her own right) on a single income as a farmer. With the exception of taking a loan to buy the farm when he first got married (and paid off in a few years) he never carried a debt in his life. His passion was coon hunting, and that's where I have my best quality time memories of him. Always had 6-8 hounds. When he got too old to hunt, he was still a rabid gun enthusiast. Family reunions always included some range time, the kids loved it. I couldn't have wished for a better role model as a Father and as a man....

Reactions: Sincere 16


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 20, 2014)

Sorry for your loss Barry- You are a very Lucky man to have such a great father.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Aug 20, 2014)

Sorry for your lose Barry. 
Sounds like you where truly blessed. 
With a Great father.Wishing you and your family the best .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 20, 2014)

Sorry for your loss Barry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 20, 2014)

I am sorry for your loss, Barry, and thinking of you and your family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 20, 2014)

Sorry for your loss, Barry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 20, 2014)

Barry, so sorry to hear that but it looks like he left you a legacy of memories that are priceless!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TMAC (Aug 20, 2014)

Sorry to hear of your loss. I know how you feel. Lost my dad of 93 on my birthday last year. Those good memories become more special as time passes. Hang onto them my friend.


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm Sorry for your loss Barry. I hope your many great memories with him help you through this difficult time. He sounds like he was a great man.


----------



## eaglea1 (Aug 20, 2014)

Sorry Barry to hear of your loss. Condolences to your family


----------



## Wes Murphy (Aug 20, 2014)

Barry, there is a loss for you and as you said he's in a better place now, but this should also be a time for the celebration of his life. When my father passed, there was a gathering of his friends to relieve the good times and the bad they had with him. I hope you can have the same joy of reliving of a life well lived and appreciated by so many.


----------



## TimR (Aug 20, 2014)

Hey Barry, while I'm sorry for yours and your family's loss, I'm happy to hear you have such fond and respectful memories of him. Hearing you describe him, I'm sure he was an excellent role model for you and those who knew him.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Aug 20, 2014)

peace to you and your family

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 20, 2014)

Wes Murphy said:


> Barry, there is a loss for you and as you said he's in a better place now, but this should also be a time for the celebration of his life. When my father passed, there was a gathering of his friends to relieve the good times and the bad they had with him. I hope you can have the same joy of reliving of a life well lived and appreciated by so many.


Thanks Wes, I agree, there will be a huge gathering on Saturday at his service, lots of connections remade, and memories relived, looking forward to it...


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 20, 2014)

Sounds like he has left a living memory of himself that will be carried with you. Bless you all.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo (Aug 20, 2014)

Please accept my most sincere condolences Barry. May your father rest in peace.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Aug 20, 2014)

So sorry to hear that Barry. Prayers sent your way for you and your family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bluedot (Aug 20, 2014)

Condolences from my family to yours.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 20, 2014)

Barry, in this time of sorrow it is very special to hear you speak of the memories of your father and the times you spent with him. You both are truly blessed for having each other. may your heart not ache to long and your cherished memories last forever.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 20, 2014)

sorry for your loss barry I know you will miss him dearly my dads got the same exact problems now 84 years to0. we just took him in for a blood clot in his leg 2 days ago . its hard getting old . my prayers go out to you and your family. god bless the ol coon hunter.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Aug 20, 2014)

Barry, please accept my condolences.


----------



## DKMD (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear about your dad, Barry. It's tough watching your folks get older especially when their health starts to decline, but it's great that you have the memories of your childhood with your dad to carry forward. My dad had been gone several years now, and I'm still amazed at the number of things that happen to me that make me think of him... I hope I do even half as well prepping my kids for life as my folks did for me.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Mrfish55 (Aug 20, 2014)

So sorry to hear of your loss, good you have fond memories, all the best to you and your family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 20, 2014)

Barry condolences and prayers sent to you and your family. I understand how you are feeling as I lost my father a short few years ago. Stay positive and strong.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 20, 2014)

Barry, so sorry to hear of the loss of your dad. There's just nothing that can take the place of a dear parent. Lost my dad 26 years ago and it's still difficult at times. Cherish the good memories and be sure to make some with your own kids. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Johnturner (Aug 20, 2014)

Barry
I am very sorry for your loss.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## HomeBody (Aug 21, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Barry. Lost my dad in '11. Think of him daily. Now you can take over as the role model your dad was. Gary

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## brown down (Aug 21, 2014)

Barry I am so sorry for you and your families loss! He sounds like a great man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss Barry. What a wonderful tribute to him. If I outlive my dad, mine would be almost the same as what you describe. My thoughts to you and your family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BarbS (Aug 21, 2014)

Losing a parent is always hard, but I'm glad to hear you have such good memories, Barry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 21, 2014)

Barry - I'm very sorry to hear of your fathers passing. Its great that you have those fond memories of him. We will keep you in our thoughts and prayers.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Patrude (Aug 22, 2014)

So sorry for your loss, please accept my sincere condolences

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Aug 22, 2014)

Barry

Sorry to hear about your father.
I just a few days mine will have been gone 4 years think of him daily.

Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 23, 2014)

I have been avoiding this topic for a lil while. On purpose. Only because your title was exactly what the reverend said at the beginning of my Dad's eulogy. So I knew what had happened. And I had no words to express at the time...

Barry, it pains me know that you are hurting, 
but first off my condolences to you and your family.
it does get easier, but it takes time.

i lost my dad in 89 to cancer. he was only 46. i watch him go downhill from march to december..and on the 22nd he died. i went off the wall. i wanted nothing to do with control and rules. i was very very angry at everyone and every thing. needless to say i got into lots of stupid trouble. i had to move out of state. because i needed a fresh start and new "friends"
thank god i met good friends in cali. i would never have gotten this far if it wasn't for them....

Then they took me to the desert and let me shoot stuff.

all day long.

it was the best feeling i ever felt. The rifles were cool, then i tried a couple handguns, and that was exciting....but then they let me shoot a shotgun.

holy shitake mushrooms!! that was the best!
kaBOOM!!!

wow. that made me feel so much better. we would take junk that we collected through out the year and bring it all on a trailer to the desert. and set it up....couches were not exciting....but tvs and computer monitors were spectacular to see go boom. of course we cleaned up, because we wanted to come back again and have a clean fresh start. 
i have since moved back to Ct, and i still miss my dad all the time..there are times i sure could use his advice... but i have no dad to talk with and ask what he would do...

my wife recently got back in contact with her dad.
He was a Vietnam Vet. Lived in New Mexico, and a biker to the bone.
She got word from his friend here in CT a few years ago from him saying he'd like to meet her. He had been out of her life since she was a teen, and her mom said he wanted nothing to do with her. Which was a lie, come to find out her mom wanted nothing to do with him so she booted him out and told him Michele wanted to never see him again. (Well, she didn't know that then, but she does now.)

We were talking about it, and she didn't know if she wanted to talk to him. I told her this...." You have something I was never given, A second chance to talk to your Dad. If you two talk and decide not to again, then fine, I stand by that decision, but if you do decide to talk, and get along , great!"
just call him up and lets hear his side. she did. and they had been in contact with each other weekly since then and up until he passed away last year.
He came up 2 years ago in the winter time to visit, It was a great week. We learned so much about our past. He was in the same classes as my dad in high school! Surely they must have passed in the halls or something, but you know clicks...he was a biker and my dad was a swimmer, so they didnt hang out, but he knew of my dad...
Anyhow, while he was here he told us he has COPD from the war. He used to eat lunch on the barrels of agent orange, and thought nothing of it.
He wanted to be cremated and have the ashes put in his biker buddies gas tanks, so he can go for one last ride.
Michele was in shambles for awhile....but she knows it was his time too. 
Tell the ones you love and see everyday, just how much they mean to you. You might not get a second chance.
I have no idea why i just said all this. but since i typed all this... i'll not delete it.

Keep you good thoughts with you. And when you see a shooting star, it's your dad sayin Hi.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 23, 2014)

Sorry for your loss Barry .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks for your kind thoughts everyone. Dad was laid to rest on Saturday, on a ridge less than 2 miles from where he was born and raised. It was great to share and hear new stories about him and remember the old days...

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 4


----------



## shadetree_1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Our thoughts are with you my friend, your were blessed to have such a good man for a father and he raised a good man just like him in you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

